# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  قصص قصيرة لأذكى العقول في العالم [الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم]

## ركن الدين خالد

انه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم

نتكلم اليوم عن ذكائه الخارق عليه الصلاة والسلام

اترككم مع الموضوع ،

- - - - -

شخصية رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم تعتبر نموذجا تمثلت فيه الكمال الانسانى بكل صوره و معانيه 

فان بحثنا عن العظماء فهو صلى الله عليه و سلم اعظم العظماء باعتراف اعدائه قبل اتباعه 


و ان بحثنا عن الناجحين و سيرتهم فان ماحققه عليه افضل  الصلاة و السلام يعتبر اعظم انجاز بشرى فى تاريخ البشرية فقد حول امة  جاهلة الى خير امة اخرجت للناس اكتملت فيها معانى الحضارة الانسانية حيث  حدث التطور و الرقى على كافة المستويات البشرية و الاجتماعية و العلمية و  السياسية و الاقتصادية و العسرية و....و....

و الذكاء العاطفى مرتبط الى حد كبير بسير العظماء و الناجحين 

فاين تكمن ملامح الذكاء العاطفى فى شخصية الحبيب المصطفى صلى الله عليه و سلم ؟؟؟؟


تكن ملامح الذكاء العاطفي في عدة مواقف قام بها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
في جانب ( القدرة على تغيير مشاعر الناس و تحفيزهم للانجاز ) :
قوله عليه الصلاة  والسلام لعلي حينما سلمه الراية في غزوة خيبر ولم يكن خاصاً له بل لكل من  معه بل للمسلمين كقاعدة عامة ليوم الدين (( فوالله لأن يهدي الله بك رجلاً واحداً خير لك من حمر النعم ))..
وفي جانب (( القدرة على التقمص الوجدانى بقراءة مشاعر الاخرين ))

قوله بعد غزوة حنين للأنصار بعدما وزع فيء الغزوة على القرشيين جمعهم وقال لهم :
يامعشر الأنصار أوجدتم عليّ ؟؟ *** يعني وجدتم في أنفسكم عليّ *** وهنا يتجلى ذكائه ثم قال لهم :
( والله إن شئتم لقلتم ولصدقتم ولصدّقتم : أتيتنا خائفاً فآمناك ,, وأتيتنا  طريداً فآويناك ,, وأتيتنا مكذباً فصدقناك ) يامعشر الأنصار أما ترضون أن  يرجع الناس بالدنيا وترجعون برسول الله إلى بيوتكم !!
والله لو سلك الناس وادياً وسلك الأنصار شعباً لسلكت شعب الأنصار .. اللهم اغفر للأنصار وأبناء الأنصار وأبناء أبناء الأنصار )) ..

والقصص عن ذكاء الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كثيرة ومنها:

[ القصه الأولى ]

عن أبي هريرة قال:
قال رجل: يا رسول الله, ان لي جارا يؤذيني.
فقال: انطلق وأخرج متاعك الى الطريق.
فانطلق وأخرج متاعه فاجتمع الناس عليه, فقالوا ما شأنك؟
قال: لي جار يؤذيني, فذكرت ذلك للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم فقال:" انطلق وأخرج متاعك الى الطريق".
فجعلوا يقولون: اللهم العنه, اللهم اخزه.
فبلغه فأتاه, فقال: ارجع الى منزلك فوالله لا أؤذيك.


[ القصه الثانيه ]

بينما رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جالس بين أصحابه فإذا أعرابي من البادية يدخل على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ويقول له يا محمد من أين جئت بهذا القرآن
فقال له عليه الصلاة و السلام : من عند الله
قال الأعرابي : لا يا محمد لوكان من عند الله ما وجدنا فيه هذه الكلمات الأربع
قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : ما هذه الكلمات يا أعرابي ؟
قال الأعرابي : فأما الكلمة الأولى كلمة " يستهزئ " الواردة في قوله عزوجل "  اللَّهُ يَسْتَهْزِئُ بِهِمْ وَيَمُدُّهُمْ فِي طُغْيَانِهِمْ يَعْمَهُونَ  (15) " سورة البقرة ... فالعرب لا يقولون يستهزئ بل يقولون " يهزأ "
قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : هات الكلمة الثانية يا أعرابي ؟
قال الأعرابي : كلمة " قسورة " الواردة في قوله عزوجل " (49) كَأَنَّهُمْ  حُمُرٌ مُسْتَنْفِرَةٌ (50) فَرَّتْ مِنْ قَسْوَرَةٍ (51) "سورة المدّثر  ... والعرب لا يقولون قسورة بل يقولون " أسد " و" هزبر " و " ليث "
قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : هات الكلمة الثالثة يا أعرابي ؟
قال الأعرابي : كلمة " كبّارا " الواردة في قوله عزوجل " (21) وَمَكَرُوا  مَكْراً كُبَّاراً (22) " سورة نوح .... و العرب لا يقولون كبّارا بل  يقولون " كبير "
قال عليه الصلاة و السلام : هات الكلمة الرابعة يا أعرابي ؟
قال الأعرابي : كلمة " عُجاب " الواردة في قوله عزوجل " (4) أَجَعَلَ  الآلِهَةَ إِلَهاً وَاحِداً إِنَّ هَذَا لَشَيْءٌ عُجَابٌ (5) " سورة ص  .... والعرب لا يقولون عجاب بل يقولون " عجيب "
فسكت الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام لبرهة والصحابة ينظرون إليه وجلس الأعرابي وظنّ أنه قد كسب الجولة 
وفجأة دخل أعرابي من البادية إلى مجلس الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام وقال له " يا محمد أعطني مالاً فالمال ليس لك ولا لأبيك "
فقال له عليه الصلاة والسلام : ماذا تريد ؟
قال الأعرابي : اعطني مالاً
قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : ماذا تريد ؟
قال الأعرابي " أتستهزئ بي يا ابن قسورة العرب و أنت تراني رجلا كبّارى إن هذا لشيء عجاب "
عندها قال الأعرابي الذي سأل في البداية : أشهد يا محمد أنه لا إله إلّا الله و أشهد أنك يا محمد رسول الله .

[ القصة الثالثة ]


في احدى غزوات الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم اراد ان يستطلع اعداد جيش المشركين فلقي رجلا من المشركين فقال عليه السلام : كم عدد جيوش المشركين .
فقال الرجل: من انتم ؟ 
فقال الرسول الكريم : اخبرنا بعدد الجيش وعتادهم ثم نخبرك من نحن .
فاخبرهم بعدد الجيش وعتادهم , ثم قال للرسول الكريم من انتم ؟ 
قال له صلوات الله عليه وسلم نحن من ماء , فظن الرجل انه من ماء دجله او النيل او الفرات . والرسول الكريم كان يقصد من ماء مهين .
صلوات الله عليه وسلم

[ القصة الرابعة ]

وعن علي رضي الله عنه قال:
لما سار رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  الى بدر وجدنا عندها رجلين: رجلا من قريش ومولى لعقبة بن أبي معيط. فأما  القرشي فأفلت, وأما مولى عقبة فأخذناه, فجعلنا نقول له: كم القوم؟ فيقول:هو  والله كثير عددهم, شديد بأسهم.
فجعل المسلمون اذا قال ذلك ضربوه, حتى انتهوا به الى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم, ثم ان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم سأله: كم ينحرون من الجزر؟
فقال: عشرا لكل يوم.
فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلّم: القوم ألف, كل جزور لمئة وتبعها.


قصص ذكاء الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لاتنتهي ،، وسيرته مليئه بالمعجزات عليه الصلاة والسلام ~

ننتقل الان الى قصص الانبياء والرسل :



من ذكاء الأنبياء عليهم السلام



• قال ابن عباس: لمّا شبّ اسماعيل تزوّج امرأة من جرهم, فجاء ابراهيم فلم يجد اسماعيل, فسألأ عنه امرأته فقالت:
خرج يبتغي لنا.
ثم سألها عن عيشهم فقالت:
نحن بشر في ضيق وشدّة, وشكت اليه, فقال:
فاذا جاء زوجك فاقرأي عليه السلام وقولي له:
يغيّر عتبة بابه.
فلما جاء أخبرته فقال: ذاك أبي وقد أمرني أن أفارقك, الحقي بأهلك.


• ومن المنقول عن سليمان عليه السلام:
عن أبي هريرة عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال:
خرجت امرأتان ومعهما صبيّان, فعدا الذئب على أحدهما, فأخذتا تختصمان في الصبي الباقي, فاختصمتا الى داود عليه السلام, فقضى به للكبرى منهما, فمرّتا على سليمان عليه السلام, فقال ما أمركما؟
فقصّتا القصّة.
فقال: ائتوني بالسكين أشق الغلام بينكما.
فقالت الصغرى: أتشقه؟
قال: نعم.
قالت: لا تفعل, حظي منه لها.
فقال: هو ابنك. فقضى به لها.


• وعن محمد بن كعب القرظي قال:
جاء رجل الى سليمان النبي عليه السلام فقال: يا نبيّ الله! ان لي جيرانا يسرقون أوزي.
فنادى الصلاة جامعة.
ثم خطبهم, فقال في خطبته: واحدكم يسرق اوز جاره, ثم يدخل المسجد والريش على رأسه!
فمسح رجل برأسه, فقال سليمان: خذوه فانه صاحبكم.


• ومن المنقول عن عيسى عليه السلام: أن ابليس جاء اليه, فقال له: ألست تزعم أنه لا يصيبك الا ما كتب الله لك؟
قال: بلى.
قال: فارم بنفسك من هذه الجبل, فانه ان قدر لك السلامة تسلم.
فقال له: يا ملعون, ان لله عز وجلّ أن يختبر عباده, وليس للعبد أن يختبر ربّه عز وجلّ.

كل الود والاحترام

----------


## شيرين عابدين

صلى الله على محمد ،
صلى الله عليه وسلم !
بارك الله فيك !

----------


## محمد آصف

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حبذا لو ذكرتم المصادر والمراجع للقصص المذكورة المنسوبة إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . وهناك بعض القصص لم نجدها في بطون الكتب غير المعتمدة فضلا عن الكتب المعتمدة - حسب علمي - فمثلا: قصة الأعرابي والسؤال عن أربعة كلمات: يستهزئ ، قسورة ، كبارا ، عجاب. 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخوكم محمد آصف الكشميري من باكستان

----------

